# Need your photos!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought it would be helpful to add a cockatiel mutations guide but I need your help with photos. I would love to be able to have a male and female example for most like greys, etc. I know it'll be tough to collect all of them but I think we can manage to fill in most of them. I can post Baby as and example of a grey female but I need a normal grey male also. We can maybe use Cookie as the white face female, then we need a male. We have our choice in pied males so Laura and Bea, it's up to you to decide. Any pearls, lutinos (Laura),cinnamons...as many as possible would be great. Try and post a clear whole body image. I hope you all you guys can help- thanks!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie - whiteface normal female









Bailee - cinnamon pied male


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh! Bailee's a cinnamon pied- I just realized that. Ok.  Thanks.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby is a normal grey....unless you know different.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Louie: Male white face cockatiel.









Lola: Female lutino cockatiel









Charlie: Female Cinnamon cockatiel


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiffany- do you have some full body pics (close up) of Charlie and Louie?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Plukie! Dooby might be confusing though..lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Poor Dooby!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Poor Dooby!!


He's almost there! No worries! Dooby is a doll!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

(A baby) Male or Female Whiteface Lutino


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Young Male Golden Pearl. (Pretty sure he's male anyway )









Cinnamon Pied Whiteface.



I have a Grey split Lutino male, and a Pied Pearl Lutino hen if you'd like pictures of them as well?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi what an adorable baby you have there, I love the whiteface lutino 
Aly I will try and get a good pic of Minnie today for the lutino


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is the best pic of Louie's full body:









The only other pic I have of Charlie is this:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone...anyone want to help with editing the pics? Pretty please?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I will, well if you tell me what to do, I've got photoshop.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I will, well if you tell me what to do, I've got photoshop.


Thanks Rosie- Just cut out any extra anything and just focus on the tiel- We can use Tiffany's Louie and Bea's cookie for the whiteface male and female, Sarin's golden pearl,-Laurago's Minnie for a Lutino...this is harder then I thought..hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok- after super reading about these mutations I noticed that Baby has too many yellow markings on her chest to be a grey..according to the cockatiel society she should be shown in the SPLIT to category...she's not really that grey either..more brown..I'm a little confused.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Use Georgie as the normal grey female then, but i think Baby fits the role just as well.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hmmm Georgie has the markings on her chest as well, as far as I knew its normal, I didn't notice in her pic's that baby is more brown she looks grey to me and don't tell me I am colour blind


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the yellow blends through the grey making a browny colour.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

ahhh ok makes sense I never noticed that on Georgie she just looks grey to me but she does have the yellow markings on her chest like Baby does which I thought was normal.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Have a pied.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know..maybe Baby is a normal..she just looks different (to me..hehe)... Hey Laura- still waiting on Minnie and Georgie's pic. I might use Georgie instead. Keep posting guys!

ROSIE! Don't worry about editing anything-Thanks for the help


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Hey Laura- still waiting on Minnie and Georgie's pic. I might use Georgie instead. Keep posting guys!


I know!!!  I am on it, I am having a problem with the camera I put new batteries in today got two pic's and it dies so something must be wrong with the camera it cannot keep being the batteries


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> cannot keep being the batteries



You mean eating..hehe- it's ok- take your time- I'm not rushing to finish it- I wish we could fill it will all our tiels pics but it looks like we might have to use some other people's tiels as well. I can always replace the pics though so no worries.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie is soo pretty! So is Minnie! You really need to take more pics of them-I'm going to use the first one of Georgie and the first one of Minnie- ThankS!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got 4 Females, Pied, White Face, Cinnoman Pearl, and Lutino 

which kind do you need?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Georgie is soo pretty! So is Minnie!


Thanks Aly  now do you see Ollie's dilema which one does he choose...hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I've got 4 Females, Pied, White Face, Cinnoman Pearl, and Lutino
> 
> which kind do you need?


Great! Pied and Cinnamon pearl! Thanks!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Thanks Aly  now do you see Ollie's dilema which one does he choose...hehe



Why choose? have your cake and eat it toO!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Why choose? have your cake and eat it toO!


hehe.... I can see it now the girls fighting over him  unlikely that will happen he can't get any where near Georgie, maybe that will change when the competition starts coming around...lol


----------



## mr544 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am not sure if you still want them, but here are a couple of mine.
Female Lutino









Cinnamon Pearl Male









I also have some baby pictures but I don't think they are mature enough.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a handsome boy your cinnamon pearl is


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> What a handsome boy your cinnamon pearl is


Maybe its me but where are pearls? Or sometimes they dont have them?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Maybe its me but where are pearls? Or sometimes they dont have them?


Boy pearls lose the spots when they grow up.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Maybe its me but where are pearls? Or sometimes they dont have them?


Bea said it perfectly  its confusing sometimes they start out with these beautiful pearls but over time as they molt they lose them but still pass them through there genes to there offspring


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a Front View of the pied (Nibbles) ( its not letting me add a photo so i got to do it this way)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/My Birds/Nibblesonperchatcomputer.jpg


Back of view of Nibbles ( pied )


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/My Birds/Tweetycame2seeNibblesandbaby.jpg


Cinnoman Pearl is on the left 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...newest tiels 10 12 07/Cinnpearlandluntino.jpg

Cinnoman pearl is on the left in this one too 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2... tiels 10 12 07/Cinnperalandluntion101207.jpg


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Boy pearls lose the spots when they grow up.



Ahhh! you can see I haven't gotten to the pearls yet..hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarin said:


> I have a Grey split Lutino male, and a Pied Pearl Lutino hen if you'd like pictures of them as well?


Yes please- and their names as well?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The article is finished. Any missing pics or anything like that can be added later on.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Loved going through these pics! thank you!


----------

